# My Bass - Ibanez ATK400 (Not new) [not 56k safe]



## settite (May 21, 2007)

Full Front View





Full Back View





Closeup of front body





Closeup of back body





Back of headstock





Front of headstock





Fretboard side angle





Fretboard straight on





Back of neck





Semi blurry closeup





Back of body, different angle





My computer





My computer with bass in my chair

Yes that is a little Ibanez practice amp, its a IBZ-B which was sold in Japan and Korea only... The same place I got my awesome bass. The bass has a 3 band EQ, volume control and 5 way coil-tap switch for the custom ibanez pickups. The woods are Mohogany and Ash and its not light by any means... The neck and fretboard are maple. All the rest of the hardware on it is chrome (a bitch to keep shiny).

Anyways I hope you like the pics! Once I get a new ss.org pic I will get one taken of me with the bass and the shirt on


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2007)

The headstock isnt really my thing, but god damn, the rest of that bass looks awesome \m/


----------



## settite (May 21, 2007)

Yeah its a awesome looking bass. It sounds amazing too. One of the best sounding basses I have ever played and heard... I have it tuned DADA for some good ole drop D action!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2007)

i used to have a BTB 500, god damn i miss that thing. heh


----------



## RgAscendant (May 21, 2007)

Man, sweet looking bass. Won't stringing the outer two strings like that snap the nut eventually though?


----------



## thadood (May 21, 2007)

I have a 305 in a natural amber/orangish gloss finish. It is a VERY powerful bass if I've ever seen one.


----------



## settite (May 21, 2007)

I havent had a problem yet and I play this really hard. I have even let a friend in a local band here use it for a show or two and there hasnt been 1 problem yet.


----------



## Drew (May 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The headstock isnt really my thing, but god damn, the rest of that bass looks awesome \m/



 Awesome, dude.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2007)




----------



## DelfinoPie (May 21, 2007)

Maple neck


----------



## Shawn (May 21, 2007)

That's pretty nice. Congrats!


----------



## settite (May 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2007)

Very nice


----------

